# Buying Owners time 2014



## herberaw (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking to buy owners time in the BVIs april 2014, I have chartered in the BVIs the last 5 years with the moorings. looking for a different option. 

Thanks


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i might have something for you. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## RNovick (Dec 29, 2000)

Let me know if you are interested in owner's time for 2015. We have a brand new Oceanus 41 with all the bells and whistles in Tortola.
Ron - rnovick @ ieee dot org


----------

